# daddy long legs



## stein_free (Jul 29, 2007)

hey everyone  well i have a question on spiders. not spider mites but those spiders with the really long legs , around here we call them daddy long legs . anyway i have found a couple in my grow closet and was wondering, if their harmfull to my ladys? i have not noticed ahy damage to any leafs or stalk or the branches. i kill them as soon as i spot them . i heard from a freind they eat other spiders but dont know for sure myself . so if any one knows please tell me .if they do eat other spiders maybe thier a good preventive bug for mites  lol  maybeand i have not seen any webbing either well just curiouse. peace    blaze on


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

Your friend is right. They do eat other small spider and bugs. They would actually be a good asset to any grow room.


----------



## stein_free (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks for the reply,  and your ladys look great( from your grow journal)  peace


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 31, 2007)

LOL.. I hate daddy long legs.  They huddle together in corners in BIG groups.  But what' really funny, is if you take a rat tail (wet towel with the end wet) and you pop the group of spiders right in the middle of them... it's like fireworks.  The one's you hit explode ALL OVER THE WALL, and the ones you don't scatter then re-group.

But yeah, they are good spiders.  Daddy long legs are the ONLY spider in the whole world that I am not afraid of, and that's just because I know that their mouths are too small to bite a human.  They eat ALL KINDS of other insects like mosquitoes, spiders, gnats, and mites.  They are great to have around and I would have to agree that they could be considered an asset to your grow room... as long as they don't start invading the plants.

~Metalchick


----------



## SweetmadnesS (Aug 3, 2007)

i saw on myth busters that daddy long legs actually can bite you, but you really have to mess with them to get them to do it. one or two would be good to have around, but i went a while not killing any spiders i saw in my room or house because i felt kinda bad for them. and then today when i was going through my clothes they had an eggsack on my favorite plaid skirt. and there were little white baby spiders all over me. it was terrifying. so i went all rambo and killed them all. except for the one living by my sink. hes cool.


----------



## walter (Aug 3, 2007)

what is going on here????ha ha ha kill em all


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 3, 2007)

walter said:
			
		

> what is going on here????ha ha ha kill em all



Kill aphids, leafhoppers, grasshoppers, caterpillars, leafbugs.....ect.

DO NOT KILL WHAT KILLS THE ABOVE!


----------



## walter (Aug 3, 2007)

what about rats and mice????ha ha ha j/k


----------



## SweetmadnesS (Aug 3, 2007)

i knew someone that fed baby mice to there tarantula. the little pink ones. it was pretty gross. i feed my tarantula crickets.
its a love hate relationship. i hate spiders, but i love feeding it.


----------

